# Self-Tanner Lotion



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm a very pale lady looking for one of those dual moisturizing / self-tanning lotions that will not look spotty nor turn me orange. Any recs?


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Am sure they are much better than the ones that turned us orange of years ago. Buy a well known brand. Still, can't you get your face in the sun 10-15 minutes a day? That would give you a better, more natural look for your skin tone. Also make sure you are eating healthy, that helps for overall skin appearance.


----------



## musiclover (Apr 26, 2017)

Jergens Natural Glow. Love it.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I second the recommendation for Jergens Natural Glow. They make face and body formulas. It's also available in a couple different formulas depending on your skin tone. And it's gradual and buildable. Nice stuff!


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

I would also recommend getting one that's like jergens and it's a lotion. The lotion ones work really good and it's not streaky or obvious. 
Only downside is it has just a small hint of the tanning smell that's in fake tanning stuff. 
But use it once a day for a few days and you will tell a huge difference!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Assuming you are in the US so not sure if you have this brand, but I use Dove Summer Glow. It works great and is subtle. I also like St Tropez and it smells amazing but slightly trickier to apply.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

St. Tropez mousse. Expensive but worth it.


----------

